# Grumman sport boat



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

I am thinking about selling a sport boat I recently aquired. What's the going price of these assuming that you can find one. It's made in Bethpage ny. I believe it to be a 48 from the research I have done. The transom has been redone using starboard.


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

Please send me pic's and info - price? [email protected] or you can pm me with a ph#

Thanks, DW


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

trust me...you should have NO TROUBLE selling a Grumman Sportboat if your price is within the normal range. Those things are like gold to anyone who has been waterfowling for any length of time 

Oh and price...seems as if the cheapest I've seen one go for is $800-$1000, and typically a lot more than that if they're in good shape. I use a square back canoe a lot, but the Sportboat gives you a lot more carrying capacity and stability. Just a great option.


----------



## TCcrawdad (Jul 10, 2015)

Have any of you guys seen or used the new ones you can buy now?


----------



## Puddler-Hunter (Aug 25, 2010)

I own a Grumman Sportboat and paid $800 it's a 1984 model but I could easily get $1200 for it since it's in excellent shape, I knew a good deal when I saw it. Top end price I've seen on the used market when I was looking was $1200.


----------



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

Puddler-Hunter said:


> I own a Grumman Sportboat and paid $800 it's a 1984 model but I could easily get $1200 for it since it's in excellent shape, I knew a good deal when I saw it. Top end price I've seen on the used market when I was looking was $1200.


Thanks


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TCcrawdad said:


> Have any of you guys seen or used the new ones you can buy now?


What do you mean by "new ones"? As far as I know, they haven't made the "sportboat" model in years. Are you by any chance talking about a "Radisson" or "Sportspal"? Because if you are, they are not the same...apples and oranges.

***EDIT*** I did a little research, and found production of the original Grumman sport boat ended in 1979. However, Marathon boat group bought the rights and the website claims since 2000 they're producing some of the former Grumman boats again using the exacts same specs, including the sport boat. http://www.marathonboat.com/square-15.asp Check out the suggested price.....yikes! I'm curious if the new models are exactly the same as the old ones...I'm from Missouri...show me . Anyone have one, or seen one of the "new" ones up close?


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

Puddler-Hunter said:


> I own a Grumman Sportboat and paid $800 it's a 1984 model but I could easily get $1200 for it since it's in excellent shape, I knew a good deal when I saw it. Top end price I've seen on the used market when I was looking was $1200.


Agreed - 1200 if in very good condition and painted up ready to go. 800 all day long in just ok shape no paint with few dings,dents with minimum repairs. Currently own one - Looking for another one for my boys.


----------



## TCcrawdad (Jul 10, 2015)

just ducky said:


> What do you mean by "new ones"? As far as I know, they haven't made the "sportboat" model in years. Are you by any chance talking about a "Radisson" or "Sportspal"? Because if you are, they are not the same...apples and oranges.
> 
> ***EDIT*** I did a little research, and found production of the original Grumman sport boat ended in 1979. However, Marathon boat group bought the rights and the website claims since 2000 they're producing some of the former Grumman boats again using the exacts same specs, including the sport boat. http://www.marathonboat.com/square-15.asp Check out the suggested price.....yikes! I'm curious if the new models are exactly the same as the old ones...I'm from Missouri...show me . Anyone have one, or seen one of the "new" ones up close?


Ya those are the ones I seen on their website. Look nice but yet to find someone that has come across one.


----------



## Puddler-Hunter (Aug 25, 2010)

just ducky said:


> ***EDIT*** * I did a little research, and found production of the original Grumman sport boat ended in 1979. However, Marathon boat group bought the rights and the website claims since 2000* they're producing some of the former Grumman boats again using the exacts same specs, including the sport boat. http://www.marathonboat.com/square-15.asp Check out the suggested price.....yikes! I'm curious if the new models are exactly the same as the old ones...I'm from Missouri...show me . Anyone have one, or seen one of the "new" ones up close?



My boat was manufactured in 1984 and says Grumman Boats on the sticker. In the "About Us" section of Marathon Boat Group's website it says that Marathon Boat Group made up of managers and investors from Grumman purchased the canoe and boat operation from O.M.C. in 1996, O.M.C. of Illinois bought it from Grumman in 1990. In the summer of 2000, a licensing agreement was reached between Northrop Grumman and Marathon Boat Group. The name Grumman is once again back on the canoes where it always belonged. 

I found that Wikipedia says that production of the Grumman Sportboat stopped in 1979 but the Marathon Boat Group website says otherwise. 

My boat looks like the one they sell now as it has the sheathed floatation under the gunwales the older models did not. The only difference I can tell is my boat has two sets of oar locks where the new ones have only one set, oh and mine was only $800 not $2760........


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

they were still producing them in the 80's....whether it was under a different ownership or whatever...mines an early 80's version.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

modified mine a little bit to last forever.  above values posted are pretty close...these things will NEVER lose their value...kinda like a good gun.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> they were still producing them in the 80's....whether it was under a different ownership or whatever...mines an early 80's version.


 Is it possible that they were built, by license, by a different company after 1979? Same way as Sears, Montgomery Wards, Revelation, Western Auto, and others had their name stamped on shotguns/rifles made by Winchester, Mossberg, etc?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> Is it possible that they were built, by license, by a different company after 1979? Same way as Sears, Montgomery Wards, Revelation, Western Auto, and others had their name stamped on shotguns/rifles made by Winchester, Mossberg, etc?


yes very possible.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Found this one - looks like it is in pretty good shape

http://greenbay.craigslist.org/boa/5134296696.html

Craigs list did not have a single one anywhere in MI


----------

